# Maggie's sunglasses/goggles



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy172/okie2009/Untitled022.jpg?t=1337557609


I was concerned that she might get something in her eyes, so I found these goggles with sunglasses. She took to the things right off......

Everywhere we go, she draws attention....with smiles and even pictures taken.......


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've thought about getting those. Do they stay on well? I've thought about those for head hanging out the window car rides. 

Maggie looks very chic in her shades.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww, she looks great in her new doggles!

mahhi22 I think after you train your dog to leave them on they stay on very well. It probably depends on the brand and quality of the doggles though. I've seen dogs wear the doggles getting on a helicopter with the rotors going, heavy rotor wash, with no problems keeping them on at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

after seeing a dog get whacked by some bushes because his
head was hanging out of the widow i taught my dog to keep
his head inside the car when the windows are down. he looks
out the window but his nose doesn't go pass the window.



mahhi22 said:


> I've thought about getting those. Do they stay on well? I've thought about those for head hanging out the window car rides.
> 
> Maggie looks very chic in her shades.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the goggles are nice looking. are you afraid that your dog
might get something in her eyes when she's riding in the car
or does she wear them whenever you're outside of the house?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She is stylin'!!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, for enjoying the picture..........

I bought the glasses because she does love to hang her head out the window, and because of that, and the fact I was afraid she could get something in her eye, I order them from an online source.

She took to the glasses as soon as I put them on, and does not try to take them off, as long as she is in the truck, but once she hits the ground....off they come. The glasses are adjustable to fit and can be bought according to your dogs size.

She does draw attention and pictures...... Oh, and one other benefit is, she now doesn't have to squint when she looking into the sun..........


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol! Too cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hollywood!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Maggie looks lovely and gorgeous while wearing her goggles  She looks great on his post


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> I've thought about getting those. Do they stay on well? I've thought about those for head hanging out the window car rides.
> 
> Maggie looks very chic in her shades.


Sorry, I didn't answer your question sooner.........ref:...how they fit.

The goggles have adjustable straps; one that goes under the jaw and the other that goes back of the ears. I will drive 60-65 and they have no problem staying on. These are well made glasses, with vents on either side, and a soft foam that goes between the face and the hard plastic shell.

I noticed on the website, that they sell them in various colors and sizes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Who is that dog behind the Foster Grants? Maggie is a definite covergirl!


----------

